# Which Release?



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, so Im lookin for a handheld release that will be good for indoors and 3D. 
I have already decided I do not want a true back-tension..but would like one that has a thumb or pinky trigger..and it has to be good for small hands. I've never used a handheld for tournies but would like to try. with the little experiance I have with them I think theyre awesome!
So what's everyone's suggestion? :embara:


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

*carter*

carter cocolate addiction


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Carter*

The Carter Fits me or the chocolate addiction.

Stephen


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Carter Baby!*

Back tension i use Carter colby hinge but i like a straight handle back tension.
Trigger and hunting i use Carter Insatiable 2


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

TRU Ball tru tension... no safety or clicker... the only way to go... it is a bit weird at first but once you get it it is great... you can shoot mine in Fl. if you want...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> TRU Ball tru tension... no safety or clicker... the only way to go... it is a bit weird at first but once you get it it is great... you can shoot mine in Fl. if you want...


I'm afraid of hitting myself in the face..thats the only reason why I don't wanna shoot true backtension yet. :embara:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I find that I really like the TRU ball pro dimond xtreme. It cost about $80 and is a cross between a caliper and a back tension. It releases when you drop your rear elbow. It is alitle triky at first but It becomes secound nature in no time.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

The true ball sweet spot releases are great for learning back tension they have a safety located so that you can get into your anchor and flick the safety off with your thumb and execute your shot, its really not as bad as you think with tru back tension though my girlfriend shoots one and i started her on one the first time she shot a bow was with one if you understand how it works you will not punch yourself

Jeremy


----------



## bullwacker (Dec 19, 2004)

*release*

If you are afraid of hitting your self check out the carter solution 2.5 It is backtension but it has a safety. The 3 finger fits small hands very well. I like shooting a trigger like the insatible 3 finger or the just cuz by carter.


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

*release*

If you are scared of that Carter solution 2.5 or 3 are great backtension release WITH a safety. I started out with it and it is a great release.:teeth:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I would wait till the new Stan releases come out, they look like they will be awesome. And I have heard they shoot really well too.

Tim


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll be at the ATA show in January that is held at Atlanta , GA. It is then I will make my decision..I just want some opinions on different ones to try out. :teeth:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

If you are gonna be at the ATA show you should defenitely go to the Stan booth. 

Tim


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

TimClark said:


> If you are gonna be at the ATA show you should defenitely go to the Stan booth.
> 
> Tim


Definitly will! :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

*thumb release*

T.R.U Ball LITTLE BOSS


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

i have heard that Zenith makes a nice release, and a package to learn BT also. other than that, if you are not too scared, i really like my atension. for thumb triggers tho, i would go w/ the chocolate addiction.

You could also invest in the Carter solution 3. it is a hinge style BT release that w/ the turn of a screw, can be converted to a thumb trigger. it is a 2 in 1. it costs a pretty penny tho.

Just my .02.
Max
Happy holidays.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Personally I would wait to see what Stan and Carter are coming out with, not currently seeing the Stan line up I would like to try out the Choclate Lite from Carter that should be out soon.


----------



## walleye69 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Bernies Knucle Under*

it's a true back tension release but you should never punch yourself in the face with it, it is very easy to use.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

i will second the knuckle under. very nice release.


----------

